

Why Startups Need to Blog (and what to talk about) - mirceagoia
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/03/27/why-startups-need-to-blog-and-what-to-talk-about/

======
ameribrit27
Very solid article about blogging. It's timely, as I'm thinking about starting
a business blog! In the summer of 2011, I blogged for fun about home cooking:
www.foodisloving.com.

Two things I would add to the article:

1) The decision to blog or not to blog should be rooted in how you plan to
reach your target audience and prioritizing your expected returns. Since you
only have so much time in the day though, you may find that it's more
effective to market to your target audience using other means. If SEO and
referrals links are important to you, then blogging is absolutely a great way
to authentically build your status.

Mark's target audience are tech entrepreneurs who hungrily look for advice
online about how to build their companies. Hence blogging is an ideal means
for him to connect with his audience.

2) In deciding who at your company should blog, make sure that the designated
blogger is efficient at writing understandable and eloquent prose. Table
stakes are that the blog must be easy and (somewhat) fun to read. Then you
layer in Mark's point about saying something of use to your target audience

------
mirceagoia
An example could be taken from Mint.com, which started a blog before having a
product and that blog became a reference in personal finance and a traction
for the service they launched later on.

------
cschmitt
I have bookmarked this for further reading, but after skimming it this seems
like a great article.

